# Pantalla crt miniatura



## Agustinw (Nov 20, 2011)

Desarme una videocámara en la cual en el lugar por donde se observa lo que se esta filmando o para reproducir tenia esta pantalla muy pequeña similar a los televisores o monitores crt.
no se para que me puede servir pero solo lo hago para compartir las imágenes con ustedes me parece que es algo poco común


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2011)

Eso tiene entrada de sincronismo horizontal , vertical , es como un monitor completo

Era normal en las cámaras de video de hace . . . . 20 años









http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=....,cf.osb&fp=eeceeb8ee1960c63&biw=1024&bih=595


----------



## deluxmigue (Nov 21, 2011)

gracias por compartir este aporte, no sabia que estas camara utilizaban este sistemas, aunque ahroa las modernas su pantalla es touch, claro esta a medida que surge la tecnologia todo los apartos tecnologicos llegan ligaduras de estas


----------



## elgriego (Nov 21, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso tiene entrada de sincronismo horizontal , vertical , es como un monitor completo
> 
> Era normal en las cámaras de video de hace . . . . 20 años
> 
> ...



Pero como Dosmetros,eso significa ,que mis dos M9000 y la 450 turbo ,son tecnologia obsoleta 

Con lo que me costaron......:

Y bueno todo cambia ,el progreso no se detiene ,igualmente ese tipo de monitores estan buenos para hacer experimentos.
 Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2011)

Lo mio era más humilde che  , solo tengo una M7 y una SVHS-Reporter , ambas de Panasonic , fuentes , editor de texto , maletin . El trípode con paneo suave a fluido se lo regalé hace un par de meses a un amigo Paleontólogo de La Plata que iban a filmar unos documentales en campo. Él había comprado un trípode de aluminio de medio kilo re endeble , eso es una c#gada le dije , te doy el mío , también de aluminio pero pesa unos 3 o 4 kilos , acorde al peso de aquellas cámaras.

Saludos  !


----------



## elgriego (Dic 2, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo mio era más humilde che  , solo tengo una M7 y una SVHS-Reporter , ambas de Panasonic , fuentes , editor de texto , maletin . El trípode con paneo suave a fluido se lo regalé hace un par de meses a un amigo Paleontólogo de La Plata que iban a filmar unos documentales en campo. Él había comprado un trípode de aluminio de medio kilo re endeble , eso es una c#gada le dije , te doy el mío , también de aluminio pero pesa unos 3 o 4 kilos , acorde al peso de aquellas cámaras.
> 
> Saludos  !


.

Hola colega DOSMETROS,fue un fierro la M7,tambien tengo una ,pero se le quemo el trafo de la fuente interna y de fiaca nunca mas la arregle,En el taller de casa,de la epoca en que veia y tenia paciencia jeje, tengo un verdadero cementerio de camaras analogicas,es decir con casete,tanto grande como chico,que nunca mas volvieron a retirarlas,y que se yo ,da un noseque tirarlas, entro a trabajar y me saludan,desde la estanteria jeje.ya estoy bastante loco,,En cuanto los tripodes,tenes razon ,algunos que se venden ,parecen de ojalata ,igualmente ,firmas como manfroto ,siguen fabricando muy buenos productos,conservo uno de esos de la decada del 80,y salvo por las partes de fundicion que son delicadas el resto es irrompible.

Bueno colega te mando un fuerte abrazo y aguanten las tegnologias obsoletas jaja.

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## Randy (Dic 2, 2011)

segun tengo entendido se llama "tubo intensificador de imagen"

Si yo tuviera uno trataria de armar esto:  






Saludos


----------



## BKAR (Dic 2, 2011)

que cosas.. nunca me imagine que hubiera una "mini"-CRT en esas videocámaras
asi como...


----------



## elgriego (Dic 3, 2011)

Randy dijo:


> segun tengo entendido se llama "tubo intensificador de imagen"
> 
> Si yo tuviera uno trataria de armar esto:
> 
> ...



Esta muy lindo pa jugar un rato .


Saludos.


----------



## biker2k3 (Dic 3, 2011)

ajaja muy bueno ojala tubiera una para destripar y sacar esa pantallita


----------

